# I need help finding out a part name , please



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

the part i am looking for is the long plastic strip that runs on the side of the car towards the bottom of the door 








please i need that part i fixed up the fender and its perfect but i need to replace that plastic to cover the bottom part of fender, if possible maybe a part number and estimate of cost ... 
-thanks guys


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: I need help finding out a part name , please (VWPassatW8_UA)*

idk about the part, but man, get some new wheels. i sry dude, but, those are fugly


----------



## seatowjoe (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: I need help finding out a part name , please (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_idk about the part, but man, get some new wheels. i sry dude, but, those are fugly

And you, sir, are an @sshole.


----------



## B3bandit (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: I need help finding out a part name , please (VWPassatW8_UA)*

go to the dealer they will provide you with all the info you may need
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

